# Sound systems for various steam engines



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, let's try this from my iPad (I could not create or edit the document under ie9 and win7)

I was wondering what sound systems you would recommend for the following engines:
- Shay
- Climax
- Heisler
- American
- Mogul

I am using DCC and I am looking to find out your experiences with low to high end sound systems for these particular steam engines. Also, looking to get an approximate street price for the modules you are recommending. Thanks

(Greg, the editing was driving me crazy!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Before you re-post to add the missing stuff, please indicate your budget. There is a wide variation on cost, and no use recommending a $220 sound unit to a person with a $50 budget. BTDT. 

Also, what power/control system are you using? That makes a big difference. 

Lastly, what type of control of sounds do you want and need (triggered by magnets, triggered by speed and motion alone, remotely controlled on demand) 

(I guess you should also specify what you want to control. Some people only want bell and whistle). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I am looking for a variety (I too wait on the Titan) as I have various needs. Some I want to be able to just add across the motor leads for the basic chuff while others I do want all the bells, stops and whistles! . Everything I am doing is DCC oriented.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For DCC operation, I would go with a decoder with motor/lights/sound all in one. 
Less wiring this way, and several programmable units are out there. 

I install Zimo for Train-Li and add Pro smoke when asked. These are great outdoors, indoors, way too much smoke if smoke is always on. 

For a small engine we have the HO version MX645 with 1.2 amp motor output, 35 volt and 3 watts audio, programmable sound and under $100.00.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, while I don't want to get this discussion side tracked, I have run across some very small engines that take 2-3 amps while my Bachmann Shay only drew 1.5amp. Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the Bachmann engines are not meant to run at high speeds, so in DCC you can program CV5 and 6 for High and mid to restrict the engine speed.


----------

